# Can you find Trade Winds Cruise Club Resales?



## haygos01 (Mar 19, 2006)

Are there any Tuggers out there that purchased Tradewinds through resales?  Is there a broker that specializes in Tradewinds or one that typically has inventory?

I am looking for a week, in case anyone may have a spare...


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2006)

If you are still interested this was just posted at My Resort Network


A property was just listed. You may be looking for just a rental or 
just one for sale or a particular time only. We are unable to segment it 
this way, so please just delete this e-mail if the property is not what 
you are looking for. We will continue to notify you of listings.

Owner Name: John Bonnett

Resort: Trade Winds Cruise Club-British Virgin Islands

To view the new ad, click the links on the left of the resort page 
here:
http://www.MyResortNetwork.com/Trade-Winds-Cruise-Club-British-Virgin-Islands/Bahamas/Caribbean/

Previous | Next | Back to Messages Save Message Text | Full Headers


----------



## Strong1 (Jul 25, 2006)

For anyone who might be interested in a tradewinds week without exchanging, as a Tradewinds owner I can submit you for an owners referral week.  By using an owners referral week, you can sail with tradewinds at a reduced rate and without using a timeshare week.  

Here is the description off of their owners website:

The Members Referral Program enables Members friends to come and enjoy a fantastic week of sailing with TradeWinds, a 'test drive' if you like. Our Members invite family or friends to come out during the same week as them or perhaps at a separate time from their own vacation. 
The normal rental rate per cabin (occupancy two people) is US$4,250.00 + local state side taxes. With the Members Referral Program the fee is only US$1990.00 (no additional taxes apply) per couple. This represents a 50% saving. Single occupancy US$1492.00.

In order to be referred, I would need you to send a private TUG message and give me your Name and e-mail address.  If you want to have a brochure mailed to you I would need your mailing address as well.

Would be happy to do this for any  Tuggers, plus if you join I get a bonus.

Colleen


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 29, 2006)

You might also want to take into consideration that there is a $675 per person AI fee and usually 2 evening meals are taken onshore in a designated restaurant and not included.  Your Captain and first mate (cook) are also well deserving of a nice tip at the end of the cruise.

Carolyn


----------



## Strong1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tradewinds owners referral fees*

Just to clarify, the $1990 fee per couple I mentioned (with the owners referral) includes the all inclusive fee.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2006)

Sue said:
			
		

> If you are still interested this was just posted at My Resort Network
> 
> 
> A property was just listed. To view the new ad, click the links on the left of the resort page
> ...



This property is NOW SOLD.  That did not take long.


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 24, 2006)

How much was it listed for?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 25, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> How much was it listed for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Debi



Price is not shown after the sale is made.  Perhaps someone who looked at the listing prior to the sale can tell us that.

I own 2 weeks per year at TWCC.  It is the only timeshare what we always use each year and never trade.  We love it.  I really don't think that I need more time however.

I too can offer referrals if people are interested.  Same deal as Strong1, as that is what TWCC has set up.

Sandy


----------



## dchilds (Aug 26, 2006)

*Trade Winds week or referral*

My wife and I are owners as well.  We paid full price from Trade Winds for a week per year for 12 years.  A referral is the lowest cost way to go.  A person or couple can only be referred once.  An owner can only refer one cabin per sailing.  For 2006 the charge which includes the all-inclusive fee is $1990/couple, $1495/single.  Owners pay $625 (or $675) each all-inclusive fee, but also paid purchase price divided by 12 plus $400 maintenance fee, which is much more than $1990.  Fee's are going up in 2007.  We could probably sell (or rent) one or two of our weeks since we are behind on our usage, but you should use a referral if you have the chance.


----------



## Strong1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I was dealing with the vendor on this Tradewinds property.  He had 10 weeks of usage to use in the next 5 years.  He was behind on his maintenance fees by 2 or 3 years and he was asking $8,000 US plus the back payments and transfer fee (approx. $9200 total).  I felt that was too much and offered him $6,500 total.  I believe the weeks sold for around $7,500 US.  

We recently purchased 7 additional weeks directly from Tradewinds for $6500 US and have the full time limit to use them, so I don't think the purchaser got a very good deal.

We love Tradewinds!


----------

